# Our Priorities or Concerns



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The media is full of many events, Russia this, Syria that, the mosquito virus, Traveling to Cuba, the migrant crisis's, Isis, etc .But the world economy is right now very fragile and it can probably lead to another war or major comflict; Russia`s invasion of Syria, China building bases in the forbidden islands and having a major Army personnel cut back to include many generals, N.Korea looking for a fight causing the USA to shift major resources to the area ,all this events are a distraction from the real money problems in the world today http://finance.yahoo.com/news/dange...economy-years-crisis-073931623--finance.html; and since we are all connected somehow ,we are all in the same boat; some more than others. The major players in the world today can and have manipulated the economies at will, metals are not as safe as many think and the same thing can be said for Texas crude, and many towns in the USA have gone bust; http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/real...state-crisis-across-us-shale-towns/ar-AAeUlOO ,China has been having major issues with its economy , http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/19/news/economy/china-slowdown-steel-jobs/, and Australia steel industry is also in trouble, http://www.afr.com/business/does-australias-steel-industry-have-a-future-20150619-ghs0r7 , What all this means to me ,well since this economy is based on borrow money and many in the world today lived on plastic or loans is very simple to deduce the end result, just like in the Great Depression but worse, My priority has always been based on what my father and Grandmother taught me ;saved for a rainy day, simple and don`t eat more with your eyes than your mouth ,it can lead to a major stomach pain .I happen to pay a visit to my old job ,the place looks deserted ,no more full timers are been hired out of a million items on the warehouse floor now there is probably half or less ,the new supervisor resign ,everybody is running on nerves but driving a late model or new vehicle ,no lessons learn here folks .I lived within my means and less ,no plastic at all ,money always on hand to pay for emergencies I have learn to fix almost everything in my house or cook ,I have made a real change in my emergency essentials and plan to keep adjusting them to better fit our family needs and taste ,and for my peace of mind ,close my old 401K, no more stock market manipulations ,I can actually see my money from here, good old mason jar.:laugh:


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

You are correct. Governments, and more importantly borderless banks, control the economies of every nation. When things have gotten out of their control, as they have, systems fail. The easiest way to insulate themselves from the people who will be very p*ssed off once they learn the truth is to have a global war; blame the problem on some amorphous Bad Guy. Currency is very important in every society: it is an agreed-upon standard of exchange. It enables people to trade their work or products for items they need. When that currency falls in value or becomes worthless, people have no means to conduct necessary business. Things get very messy at that point.

One of the first things a prepper should do, in my opinion, is work to pay off all debt and work hard not to take on any more debt. Of course, having a means to protect your property, knowing how to produce and store your own food, having a medium-/long-range communication system, and having a significant store of consumables on hand is also necessary.

Buying metals is not done (by me, anyway) as an investment to get more dollars but as a hedge against the dollar falling in value. I don't plan to exchange gold or silver for a hamburger in a Mad Max post-apocalyptic dystopia; I have faith that things will eventually get better. It is then that this store of wealth could come into play.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*What really controls the Economy..............*

We do or our desired to have more but in order to have more you need real paper money or the magic plastic and the later can really get you in trouble, the more you own the more pressures in life you will have the more family issues and headaches and sometimes death.
"What goes up must come down." Isaac Newton ,it not only applies to science but our daily life's too, take what is happening now with the Oil industry and anything related to it, to include human Gluttony .
http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/19/new...-ceo-pay-oil-jobs/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom

http://www.businessinsider.com/low-...ergy-and-financial-stocks-has-vanished-2016-2

In my honest opinion we need not only to look for better ways to fix a meal but also to control our urge to own everything we see.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Money totaly wasted on nothing.*

Is no wonder that we as a nation are the laughing stock of the world oh yes we are powerful, with many bombs and tanks but we some what have loss track of our priorities and principals we burn money on things that really matter very little to the average hard working family trying to make a honest living in America today, especial interest groups trying to get their hands on Washington; https://finance.yahoo.com/news/rich...million-on-failed-candidates-172041720.html#; and $175 plus millions to fix a church;http://saintpatrickscathedral.org/faq;is totally out of place when many have die frozen in the cold New York winter trying for a shelter, we need to find a place in our hearts and soul to fix this problems or tell our fellow politicians to do so , this status quote we live in has to finish or I should said this very hypocritical world,because looking the other way is just that or haven`t you notice how politicians never answer a direct question ,America needs a revolution not against the government but against the status quote we live in , the most wonderful thing that ever happen to me was coming to the USA were I have the power to tell my opinion and vote on it ,we need to get out of the shadows America.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

readytogo said:


> Is no wonder that we as a nation are the laughing stock of the world oh yes we are powerful, with many bombs and tanks but we some what have loss track of our priorities and principals we burn money on things that really matter very little to the average hard working family trying to make a honest living in America today, especial interest groups trying to get their hands on Washington; https://finance.yahoo.com/news/rich...million-on-failed-candidates-172041720.html#; and $175 plus millions to fix a church;http://saintpatrickscathedral.org/faq;is totally out of place when many have die frozen in the cold New York winter trying for a shelter, we need to find a place in our hearts and soul to fix this problems or tell our fellow politicians to do so , this status quote we live in has to finish or I should said this very hypocritical world,because looking the other way is just that or haven`t you notice how politicians never answer a direct question ,America needs a revolution not against the government but against the status quote we live in , the most wonderful thing that ever happen to me was coming to the USA were I have the power to tell my opinion and vote on it ,we need to get out of the shadows America.


This country has become socialized such that people are taxed so heavily many have very little money to give to charity. That wages have been mostly flat for the past decade doesn't help matters any. It never used to be that way. Helping others is important and we must not abdicate that responsibility to the government.

Corporations and some very wealthy people do indeed help fund candidates in exchange for being left alone by government as well as to have their competition tormented by government. This cronyism is an extremely important, terrible problem today.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Again we seem to have our priorities in trouble or we just forget them or maybe we just are running with the bulls, behind the bulls that is and we are all stepping in manure, no prepared society can survived an event without money and the proof is in the history books, just read about the Great Depression. This country or many in it need another money shock and many in the news are predicting it.
Two-thirds of Americans would have difficulty coming up with the money to cover a $1,000 emergency; http://finance.yahoo.com/news/two-thirds-us-struggle-cover-110221321.html#
We all loved the new car smell but sometimes stinks; https://ycharts.com/indicators/us_auto_loan_debt
And why can`t we learn from others? After all we are Americans; http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/25/opinion/why-we-spend-why-they-save.html?_r=0


----------

